# RedWeek's Inventory of Exchanges this week....



## PerryM (Aug 24, 2007)

*RedWeek's Inventory of Exchanges*​*For August 24, 2007 - 102 Units​*For quality and quantity this week's rating is a *D-*​
I’ve decided to report, on this thread, each Friday’s inventory in the RedWeek Exchange system.  As of today they have 102 US units for exchange.  I have no interest in other areas but the US.  Those 102 units represent the sum total of 2 months of work, on RedWeek's part, in finding units for you to exchange into.

RedWeek announced the new exchange program on *June 21, 2007* which was 64 days ago, that means that they are adding 1.7 units per day to the inventory - let's see if they keep up this blistering pace.  There are about 1,700 timeshare resorts in the US - this means that *RedWeek should have 1 unit from each resort in 940 days or about 2.5 years from now *- hold on to your butts.

I’ll let you decide if what they offer is worth your time.  I will do this until I get tired of doing it, RedWeek gets serious, or RedWeek decides to throw in the towel.

Link To RedWeek's US Inventory​
•	Arizona 
•	(1,140 Points) Royal Aloha Butterfield/RAVC, Chandler 
•	(630 - 960 Points) First Cabin Club, Lake Havasu City 
•	(1,740 Points) London Bridge Resort, Lake Havasu City 
•	(1,914 Points) Sheraton's Desert Oasis, Scottsdale 
•	(1,149 Points) Sunterra Resorts The Ridge on Sedona Golf Resort, Sedona 
•	Arkansas 
•	(1,751 Points) Fairfield Bay, Fairfield Bay 
•	(417 - 967 Points) South Shore Lake Resort, Hot Springs 
•	California 
•	(1,934 Points) Mountain Retreat, Arnold 
•	(308 - 1,088 Points) Lagonita Lodge, Big Bear Lake 
•	(350 - 1,534 Points) Silver Lakes Vacation Club, Helendale 
•	(613 - 1,227 Points) Indian Palms Intervals, Indio 
•	(1,534 Points) Indian Palms Vacation Club, Indio 
•	(542 Points) Lake Arrowhead Chalets, Lake Arrowhead 
•	(1,534 Points) 4 Seasons at Desert Breezes, Palm Desert 
•	(763 Points) Paradise, South Lake Tahoe 
•	(488 - 713 Points) Tahoe Beach and Ski Club, South Lake Tahoe 
•	(963 Points) Edgelake Beach Club, Tahoe Vista 
•	(800 Points) Tahoe Sands Resort, Tahoe Vista 
•	(642 Points) Stallion Springs Resort, Tehachapi 
•	Colorado 
•	(420 Points) Falcon Point, Avon 
•	(1,800 Points) The Christie Lodge, Avon 
•	(2,504 Points) Gold Point Condominiums, Breckenridge 
•	(510 - 1,040 Points) The Inn at Silver Creek, Silver Creek 
•	Florida 
•	(350 - 734 Points) Ocean Landings Resort and Racquet Club, Cocoa Beach 
•	(525 - 800 Points) Daytona Resort & Club, Daytona Beach 
•	(1,138 Points) Royal Host Club at Holly Bluff Marina, Deland 
•	(1,075 Points) Vacation Village at Bonaventure, Fort Lauderdale 
•	(433 - 867 Points) Steamboat Landing, Fort Walton Beach 
•	(800 Points) Enchanted Isle Resort, Hollywood 
•	(1,517 Points) Turtle Reef Club, Jensen Beach 
•	(758 Points) Celebrity Resorts Orlando - Oaks, Kissimmee 
•	(1,067 Points) Grand Lake Resort, Kissimmee 
•	(959 Points) Parkway International Resort, Kissimmee 
•	(1,917 Points) Westgate Town Center, Kissimmee 
•	(1,067 Points) Driftwood Beach Club, Lauderdale-by-the-Sea 
•	(1,075 Points) Lehigh Resort Club, Lehigh Acres 
•	(533 - 1,067 Points) Marco Resort & Club, Marco Island 
•	(1,509 Points) Cypress Pointe, Orlando 
•	(1,917 Points) Grand Beach (formerly Embassy Vacation Resort), Orlando 
•	(550 Points) Alhambra Villas at Poinciana, Poinciana 
•	(700 - 1,067 Points) Harder Hall Lakeside Villas, Sebring 
•	(533 - 1,067 Points) AU Naturel Florida Paradise Lakes Resort, Tampa 
•	(625 Points) Vacation Villas, Titusville 
•	(283 Points) The Reef Ocean Resort, Vero Beach 
•	Hawaii 
•	(1,484 Points) Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club, Honolulu 
•	(1,575 Points) Kamaole Beach Club, Kihei 
•	(2,100 Points) Banyan Harbor, Lihue 
•	(2,013 Points) The Cliffs at Princeville, Princeville 
•	Idaho 
•	(375 - 1,540 Points) Stoneridge Resort, Blanchard 
•	(1,740 - 2,321 Points) Pend Oreille Shores Resort, Hope 
•	Iowa 
•	(617 - 1,088 Points) West Oaks, Arnolds Park 
•	Louisiana 
•	(367 - 1,084 Points) Hillcrest Lake Villas, Abita Springs 
•	(667 Points) Avenue Plaza Resort and Pro Spa (WorldMark), New Orleans 
•	(942 Points) Maison Orleans/Hotel de L'eau Vive, New Orleans 
•	(724 - 1,449 Points) Quarter House, New Orleans 
•	(392 - 783 Points) Rue Esplanade, New Orleans 
•	Maine 
•	(267 - 383 Points) Evergreen Valley, East Stoneham 
•	Massachusetts 
•	(325 Points) Oak 'n Spruce Resort, South Lee 
•	Missouri 
•	(250 - 517 Points) Fairfield Branson at The Falls, Branson 
•	(1,384 Points) Royal Aloha Vacation Club - Branson, Branson 
•	Nevada 
•	(425 - 567 Points) North Lake Lodges & Villas, Incline Village 
•	(1,153 Points) The Villas at Polo Towers, Las Vegas 
•	(533 - 1,067 Points) Grand Destination Vacation Club at the Oasis, Mesquite 
•	(811 - 1,082 Points) Plaza Resort Club, Reno 
•	(800 - 1,067 Points) Thunderbird Resort Club, Sparks 
•	(525 - 800 Points) Kingsbury Crossing, Stateline 
•	(763 - 1,150 Points) The Ridge Sierra, Stateline 
•	New Hampshire 
•	(1,784 Points) Cold Spring Resort, Ashland 
•	(313 - 492 Points) Cedar Lodge at Brickyard Mountain, Weirs Beach 
•	New Jersey 
•	(738 Points) Brigantine Beach Club, Brigantine 
•	New York 
•	(142 - 500 Points) Deer Run Village, Stamford 
•	North Carolina 
•	(584 Points) 4 Seasons at Beech, Beech Mountain 
•	(1,076 Points) Beech Manor, Beech Mountain 
•	(288 Points) Willow Valley Resort, Boone 
•	(425 Points) Fontana Village, Fontana Dam 
•	(488 Points) Outer Banks Beach Club, Kill Devil Hills 
•	(520 Points) Barrier Island Station - Kitty Hawk, Kitty Hawk 
•	(363 - 513 Points) Ocean Villas, Nags Head 
•	(513 Points) The Windjammer, Nags Head 
•	Oklahoma 
•	(563 Points) Royal Host Club at Lake Eufaula, Stigler 
•	Oregon 
•	(1,934 Points) The Ridge at Sunriver, Sunriver 
•	Pennsylvania 
•	(1,167 Points) Endless Mountain Resort, Union Dale 
•	South Carolina 
•	(1,000 Points) Seawatch Landing, Garden City Beach 
•	(250 Points) Jade Tree Cove, Myrtle Beach 
•	(1,188 Points) Sands Beach Club, Myrtle Beach 
•	(1,188 Points) Peppertree Ocean Club, North Myrtle Beach 
•	(2,017 Points) Plantation Resort of Myrtle Beach, Surfside Beach 
•	Tennessee 
•	(319 Points) Fairfield Glade, Fairfield Glade 
•	Texas 
•	(850 Points) Silverleaf's Piney Shores Resort, Conroe 
•	(850 Points) Sweetwater at Lake Conroe, Montgomery 
•	(825 - 1,234 Points) Rayburn Country Club Resort, Sam Rayburn 
•	Utah 
•	(555 Points) Cedar Breaks Lodge, Brian Head 
•	(780 Points) Iron Blosam Lodge - Snowbird, Snowbird 
•	(1,740 Points) The Cliff Club at Snowbird, Snowbird 
•	Virginia 
•	(1,517 Points) Eagle Trace at Massanutten, McGaheysville 
•	(1,334 - 2,017 Points) The Summit at Massanutten, McGaheysville 
•	(2,017 Points) Woodstone at Massanutten, McGaheysville 
•	(1,513 Points) Sunterra Resorts Powhatan Plantation, Williamsburg 
•	(1,513 Points) Williamsburg Plantation, Williamsburg 
•	Washington 
•	(834 Points) Wapato Point, Manson 
•	(800 - 1,150 Points) Windjammer Condominiums, Ocean Shores 
•	Wisconsin 
•	(262 Points) Summer Oaks, Merrimac

P.S.
I can't edit this post after 2 days so I will be adding the total US count and perhaps a complete list once in a while to new posts.  If I'm busy I will post over the weekend.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Aug 24, 2007)

Perry:  I for one appreciate this.  Thanks for taking the time to do this.


----------



## sfwilshire (Aug 24, 2007)

I guess the season and size come into play, but there seems to be a wide range of points values. For example, (1,917 Points) Grand Beach (formerly Embassy Vacation Resort), Orlando vs (319 Points) Fairfield Glade, Fairfield Glade. 

I submitted two of my weeks to get the points values, but didn't see anything interesting to me at the time and moved on. Maybe that will change over time.

Thanks for taking the time to do this.

Sheila


----------



## BocaBum99 (Aug 24, 2007)

Perry,

Didn't Redweek just had the first big inventory acquisition push?  I haven't received any more spam about it and this message board has already moved onto other topics.  What would be the impetus for additional deposits?


----------



## PerryM (Aug 24, 2007)

*This is a big event...*



BocaBum99 said:


> Perry,
> 
> Didn't Redweek just had the first big inventory acquisition push?  I haven't received any more spam about it and this message board has already moved onto other topics.  What would be the impetus for additional deposits?



Well yes BB, the reason I started posting is this marks the first time the US inventory has exceeded 100 units - I couldn't contain myself and had to alert the world. 

Maybe Vegas will start taking odds of reaching 125 units - this makes watching paint dry seem breathtaking.


----------



## CaliDave (Aug 24, 2007)

I don't really see any resorts that I'd be remotely interested in staying at.


----------



## 4dabirds (Aug 24, 2007)

Perry,

Are you sure you posted the Redweek Exchange inventory list??? it looks remarkably like the DAE $99 bonus weeks list... 

I suppose it is a positive that the process is transparent... but wait, so is DAE's.

Membeship is FREE right... oops, no it isn't.

And only $115 to exchange in the US! Oops, that's DAE too - Redweek is $125

Free upgrades when available??? *No, this is DAE... with Redweek you pay $1 per point as an upgrade fee!* 

Do the owners get the $1 per point or does it go to Red Week? I do not see anything that says they give the money to the owners and/or secure new weeks with them for the benefit of the exchange pool. Nothing personal, but aren't they already getting the exchange fee as their vig? 

Perry, am I missing something?

Kim


----------



## theo (Aug 24, 2007)

Thank you for undertaking the time and effort to post this information.

I am wondering, however, why in your citing these numbers you've not acknowledged the (far greater) number of so-called "provisional" weeks on the RW system? Admittedly, these "provisional" weeks are only available if those possessing them are offered something acceptable to them in exchange, but they DO exist, with specific dates -- and in FAR greater number than actual deposits already completed.

Not waving the RedWeek flag, just noting that there is more to the overall RW exchange picture than you've conveyed.........


----------



## theo (Aug 24, 2007)

4dabirds said:


> Perry,
> 
> Are you sure you posted the Redweek Exchange inventory list??? it looks remarkably like the DAE $99 bonus weeks list...
> 
> ...




Maybe.....I'm not being a smart ass on this point, but presumably you *do* know that the RedWeek exchange program *is* a direct partnership with DAE, with DAE providing all "back end" support? Accordingly, some similarities are not too surprising.....

The "point" valuation "spread", when additional "points" (money) is required to complete the exchange, goes to RedWeek, not to the week owner. Makes sense, no? It is, after all, a business enterprise for RedWeek, not a charitable effort offered as a service by which to profit owners.


----------



## Elan (Aug 24, 2007)

theo said:


> Thank you for undertaking the time and effort to post this information.
> 
> I am wondering, however, why in your citing these numbers you've not acknowledged the (far greater) number of so-called "provisional" weeks on the RW system? Admittedly, these "provisional" weeks are only available if those possessing them are offered something acceptable to them in exchange, but they DO exist, with specific dates -- and in FAR greater number than actual deposits already completed.
> 
> Not waving the RedWeek flag, just noting that there is more to the overall RW exchange picture than you've conveyed.........



  As in the Hertz commercials......not exactly.   The provisional weeks are just reflective of submissions for valuation.  There's no guarantee that these weeks are owned by those requesting the point valuations.  I've requested all kinds of valuations, just to get a sense of the relative value of my weeks.  For fun, I submitted a week where I knew there was seldom any availability and where I do not own (The Pines at Island Park -- about 20 deluxe 3BR cabins outside the West Entrance of Yellowstone NP), and just by clicking on the box that says that I'd deposit this week if I found something I liked, that week immediately showed up as a provisional deposit.  Pick a place where there are no current provisional exchanges and try it.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Aug 24, 2007)

Wow, maybe you can do a simultanous trade, buy the DAE week for $99.  Then, deposit the exact same week into RW for the 1000 points are so it's valued at.  Use the 1000 points to get a few extra exchanges.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Aug 24, 2007)

CaliDave said:


> I don't really see any resorts that I'd be remotely interested in staying at.



Yeah, but you can get 5 of them.


----------



## janapur (Aug 24, 2007)

Elan said:


> As in the Hertz commercials......not exactly.   The provisional weeks are just reflective of submissions for valuation.  There's no guarantee that these weeks are owned by those requesting the point valuations.  I've requested all kinds of valuations, just to get a sense of the relative value of my weeks.  For fun, I submitted a week where I knew there was seldom any availability and where I do not own (The Pines at Island Park -- about 20 deluxe 3BR cabins outside the West Entrance of Yellowstone NP), and just by clicking on the box that says that I'd deposit this week if I found something I liked, that week immediately showed up as a provisional deposit.  Pick a place where there are no current provisional exchanges and try it.



I thought that this was the case as well. However, the four weeks I have submitted for valuation, all of which I do own, have never appeared on the provisional list. Jana


----------



## J9sling (Aug 24, 2007)

Maybe I am wrong but I don't believe that weeks submitted for valuation are simply put into the "provisional weeks" category.  I think you must first check the little box labeled "*I have this week reserved and would consider depositing if a suitable exchange can be found on RedWeek.com*".  This is found under where you enter your resort/week info to submit a valuation.  Otherwise a valuation is simply... just a valuation.

Jennie


----------



## ricoba (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks for the work Perry!  

Maybe it's just me, but when I saw they valued a pre-Christmas week at Silver Lakes in Helendale, CA for 1534 points and were only willing to give me 1480 points for my HGVC Vegas New Years week, I knew I wouldn't be someone who would use RW exchanges.

I'm not trying to be a snob about my week, but come on, how does a resort in Helendale, beat a unit in Vegas at New Years?   

Who on earth would stay in Helendale in December?  I mean besides the people that already live there?


----------



## PerryM (Aug 24, 2007)

*Thank the tooth fairy for the Provisional Weeks idea*

I am only counting the units available for exchanging.

I’m guessing that Provisional Weeks came from some brain storming session at RedWeek’s HQ:

“Ok folks, our new exchange system is dying right in front of us.  I’m not about to invest one penny into this project so if you guys want to save your jobs someone needs to come up with a bright idea” I can just hear the owner of RW saying this at a pep rally for the flop which the exchange organization is becoming.

“I’ve got an idea – how about we take everything that folks turn in to us and if they don’t accept our offer we call them ‘Provisional Exchanges’ that sounds like we have something more to offer them”  The tooth fairy left that idea under someone's pillow one night.


----------



## theo (Aug 25, 2007)

*Not exactly....*



Elan said:


> As in the Hertz commercials......not exactly.   The provisional weeks are just reflective of submissions for valuation.  There's no guarantee that these weeks are owned by those requesting the point valuations.  I've requested all kinds of valuations, just to get a sense of the relative value of my weeks.
> =======================================================
> 
> I too have submitted several of my weeks to RW for valuation, but NOT ONCE did ANY such submission ever show up at any time as a "provisional week". Perhaps that's simply because I chose NOT to proceed any further and indicate that I would exchange that week if something suitable was available.
> ...


----------



## PerryM (Aug 25, 2007)

theo said:


> Elan said:
> 
> 
> > As in the Hertz commercials......not exactly.   The provisional weeks are just reflective of submissions for valuation.  There's no guarantee that these weeks are owned by those requesting the point valuations.  I've requested all kinds of valuations, just to get a sense of the relative value of my weeks.
> ...


----------



## Elan (Aug 25, 2007)

theo said:


> Elan said:
> 
> 
> > As in the Hertz commercials......not exactly.   The provisional weeks are just reflective of submissions for valuation.  There's no guarantee that these weeks are owned by those requesting the point valuations.  I've requested all kinds of valuations, just to get a sense of the relative value of my weeks.
> ...


----------



## PerryM (Aug 25, 2007)

*Out to lunch...CEO RW*

Let’s face it, the RW Exchange program is a disaster – a bunch of high school kids could have done a better job.

The owner of RW is not showing any confidence in his own system – he should have “seeded” the inventory with hundreds of high quality resorts – he decides who can and can’t make a deposit and what they get for it.

*My advice to folks at this point is to follow the owner of RW and not make a deposit* – if he doesn’t have the courage and conviction to do so why should you.

This weekly progress report will show just how serious the owner of RW is – right now I’m giving him a D-.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 25, 2007)

Hell hath no fury like a TUGger scorned.


----------



## abc31 (Aug 25, 2007)

I actually think that the provisional exchange feature discourages actual deposits.  Why would anyone deposit if there is a way to do it without committing?

As far as there not being any good inventory showing, Can it be that the good ones are snatched up very quickly?  If you look in RCI for an exchange, there are never very many suitable exchanges just sitting there all at once.


----------



## PerryM (Aug 25, 2007)

*History revealed....*



abc31 said:


> I actually think that the provisional exchange feature discourages actual deposits.  Why would anyone deposit if there is a way to do it without committing?
> 
> As far as there not being any good inventory showing, *Can it be that the good ones are snatched up very quickly?*  If you look in RCI for an exchange, there are never very many suitable exchanges just sitting there all at once.



A very valid point!

This is why I recommended that RW publish a list of ALL exchanges made during the past 30 days or so.  Since they don't want to share that info with us we have no alternative but to use the inventory that is presented.

I've made a list of everything one could do to screw up a new exchange company and RW seems to be following that list to the letter.  (I'm not going to publish it since RW might get some bright ideas - or are they dim ones?)


----------



## Elan (Aug 25, 2007)

abc31 said:


> I actually think that the provisional exchange feature discourages actual deposits.  Why would anyone deposit if there is a way to do it without committing?



  Supposedly (I haven't verified this), RW penalizes a depositor by not depositing as early as possible.  I read in a related post here that subsequent valuations of a week would not be as high as the initial valuation (aside from the expected time depreciation over a longer duration).  Nice incentive.



abc31 said:


> As far as there not being any good inventory showing, Can it be that the good ones are snatched up very quickly?  If you look in RCI for an exchange, there are never very many suitable exchanges just sitting there all at once.



  This is a very good point, and one I've been pondering as well.  If they aren't going to list an exchange history, then there's no way of knowing about quality deposits (other than anecdotal posts by happy exchangers  ), and almost by definition the inventory listed will always be lesser weeks.

  All of this leads me to believe that there wasn't much forethought put into this prior to releasing it to the masses.  Either that, or RW has some ulterior motive beyond providing a valid exchange service.


----------



## abc31 (Aug 25, 2007)

oh well.  Rome wasn't built in a day.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Aug 25, 2007)

There are some really good ideas being posted on this thread.  I believe there is a lot of truth to the idea that the good stuff that actually does get deposited actually goes quickly.  It's the undesirable stuff that remains.  

If that's the case, then it is even more important for RW to do the match making between potential depositers requests.  I know it's their objective to do it in an automated fashion.  But, there is nothing like humans looking at requests and inventory and making the matches.  I believe this is what most independents who have built a decent size business do well.

Take a look at SFX.  They don't even post inventory availability and yet they are growing like gangbusters.  It's clear that they have mastered the inventory management and match making function of an exchange company.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 25, 2007)

> Why would anyone deposit if there is a way to do it without committing?


I don't know.  Perhaps you should ask II?


----------



## 4dabirds (Aug 26, 2007)

theo said:


> Maybe.....I'm not being a smart ass on this point, but presumably you *do* know that the RedWeek exchange program *is* a direct partnership with DAE, with DAE providing all "back end" support? Accordingly, some similarities are not too surprising.....



I do understand this, but I guess I find it a bit annoying. DAE is already in business... why make it so similar? Perhaps they are fronting some of their developer weeks to make it a "go" or something until Redweek gets on their feet?



> The "point" valuation "spread", when additional "points" (money) is required to complete the exchange, goes to RedWeek, not to the week owner. Makes sense, no? It is, after all, a business enterprise for RedWeek, not a charitable effort offered as a service by which to profit owners.



It doesn't make sense to me. I paid money to buy it... I paid my maint fees and special assessments. Why let someone else make a bunch of money off of it? Especially since they do not let me make any money off of it if I can't use it  - I have to lose money, trading power, and/or my week instead of renting it to recoupe my losses when I RENTED it in the first place (some of the point differentions cost as much as a straight rental).

I think my biggest issue is that I can deposit a WM Depoe Bay week into one of the independents and get a pretty quality exchange. When those weeks have been deposited into II, I have traded for incredible places even though those particular deposits were off season. 

WHY THEN, would someone deposit that same week into Redweek and only get 1,130 points to use towards an exchange? To get an exchange via Redweek that is comparable to my II exchanges, I would need to add SEVERAL hundred dollars... the utility of timeshare is the ability to travel cost effectively in style - if you are talking about adding $500-1000 to a DEPOSIT to get a similar exchange, the utility goes out the window. JMHO.

Obviously, this is a trend... there is a post from today that states RCI is doing this as well.

In my opinion, the exchange company is getting their vig... it is called an "exchange fee" and has been steadily increasing. 

How does giving them an additional vig of $500 - 1000 benefit owners??? I understand it is a "business", but what does the extra money buy us exactly? Yesterday the service was $129 in the US and $149 International... today it is $1129?! How does that work exactly? What justifies that increase? The exchange company was FORTUNATE to get that deposit in the first place and the CHANCE at that one deposit is what keeps the other owners depositing and paying the fees. :annoyed: 

I look at all of this and think I must be missing something... that is why I brought it up in the first place.

Kim


----------



## PerryM (Aug 31, 2007)

*August 31, 2007's results...*

*RedWeek's Inventory of Exchanges*


For August 31, 2007 - 113 Units


For quality and quantity this week's rating is a *D*​


I am happy to report that last week's D- grade has greatly improved to just a D - this should be great news for RW and it's members.

RW added 11 units to the list in 7 days  which makes their acquisition rate a blistering 1.6 units per day!!!  (Personal note here: way to go guys!)

I now see one of each of these chains out in the inventory:


Marriott
Westgate
HGVC

So overall the trend is up and we are starting to see some brave folks deposit upper tier resorts.

See you next week and will RW finally get that coveted D+ rating that we have all been wishing for?

P.S.
I checked during the week and the inventory level was below 100, so this is a pleasant surprise to me - keep up the good work RW!  That's an 11% increase in a week - feels like the prices at the gas pump - gut wrenching.


----------



## bigeyes1 (Aug 31, 2007)

How I wish we were going to Arizona in Oct instead of Nov.  

There is a Westin Kierland Villa available as an exchange!!!  

Oct 13, 2007 - Oct 20, 2007  		957  	1 Bedroom  	4


----------



## PerryM (Sep 7, 2007)

*D+ way to go RW!*

*RedWeek's Inventory of Exchanges


For September 7, 2007 - 124 Units


For quality and quantity this week's rating is a D+*​
Well, RW finally did it - got that D+ rating that many of us have been wishing for.  Congrats RW and is there a C- in the stars for you next week?

There are 2 Marriott Hawaii reservations out there, so we are starting to see some high quality units and locations starting to pop up here and there.

I'm pulling for you and if next week there are 150 reservations out there maybe the timeshare fairy will pay you a visit.

Till next week....


----------



## BocaBum99 (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, it's good to see that the trend rate is up.  Slowly but surely.


----------



## PerryM (Sep 21, 2007)

*Stuck on D+*

*RedWeek's Inventory of Exchanges


For September 21, 2007 - 126 Units


For quality and quantity this week's rating is a D+*​
Well, RW is still stuck on D+, how many months has it been and RW just can't get the numbers beyond being a joke.

The few Marriotts have been snapped up and RW now shows the filled exchanges but you have to look at each resort to find them.  RW you need to have a central repository of filled exchanges so we can drool over them.

Oh well, at least they haven't thrown in the towel yet.

I'll report back when RW moves from the D+ level.  How long can you hold your breath?

This is your ass///ace reporter now returning you to your normally scheduled postings.


----------



## bigeyes1 (Sep 21, 2007)

I know I'm going to be in the minority with what I'm about to say.  So be it....

I don't understand why we are all so negative towards RW.  They are giving us an alternative. Folks, it is going to take US (and our weeks) to make RW's system work.  RW can't do it without us.  

Here we are, complaining about the lack of "upper-tier" resorts being deposited into their system.  There are no valuable deposits because no one is willing to take that chance.  I took the chance.  Why haven't you?

Yes, I know RW has a lot of tweaking to do, but they ARE working on this.   I am not always in complete agreement with RW, but I do see the potential in their Exchange System.  

So, why don't we all quit complaining and DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT?  

Okay, I'm done with my rants.  Let me have it.  I'm prepared.


----------



## PerryM (Sep 21, 2007)

*Pat on the back....*



bigeyes1 said:


> I know I'm going to be in the minority with what I'm about to say.  So be it....
> 
> I don't understand why we are all so negative towards RW.  They are giving us an alternative. Folks, it is going to take US (and our weeks) to make RW's system work.  RW can't do it without us.
> 
> ...




I did my part too - made 2 deposits worth 2,500 RW Points.  (Pat on the back here)

So why can't RW get THOUSANDS of deposits?

Simple - the CEO of RW has NO confidence in his own company - he won't put his money where is mouth is (ok, keyboard).

RW should have come to the party with at least 250 - 500 high quality exchanges - its so easy, they could have bought them from their own web site and deposited them and then pull out deposits later to return to be rented - NO cost to the CEO but the lost opportunity use of the money.


However, we have moved beyond the "Chicken and egg" problem to the "Gosh, it ain't working" problem.

P.S.
This would be just like a new rental car company opening offices with 1 or 2 cars to rent - the cost of business involves buying an inventory FIRST and then LATER getting profits - 5+ years down the road in the case of a new rental car company.

I know that our CEO wanted profits FIRST and then inventory LATER - bass ackwards.

When I took my leap of faith the first day RW exchanges opened I expected the CEO to be reasonable - a faulty assumption on my part it seems.


----------



## bigeyes1 (Sep 21, 2007)

I completely agree with you, Perry.  RW should have made some effort towards this. Instead, RW depended on us (and DAE) to get the ball rolling.  They should have done things differently.  

How long has it taken RCI to make their system work? Wait.. To this day, they are STILL "tweaking" their system.  And more often than not, making more of a mess than what they've started out with.  I think RW is trying (maybe a little too slowly), but I do see some efforts being made.   

The way I look at is this.  RW doesn't have to do this, but they are.  I love having another choice to utilize my week(s) at.  

I made one deposit and have 1450 points.  I still haven't made a successful exchange,yet.  But I'm not worried since I'm looking for a 2009 and/or 2010 week. There are currently 10 weeks out there that meets our criteria.  Unfortunately, my husband doesn't want to go to any of those places... I still have time.


----------



## e.bram (Sep 21, 2007)

As long as RW charges to join, I will not. Not a penny from me.
Anyone else feel the same way? This could be inhibiting growth.


----------



## bigeyes1 (Sep 21, 2007)

e.bram said:


> As long as RW charges to join, I will not. Not a penny from me.
> Anyone else feel the same way? This could be inhibiting growth.




Are you an RCI or II member?  Did you pay to join there?  Why not RW?


----------



## e.bram (Sep 21, 2007)

I beling to II.I was given my initial membership when I bought the TS(resale) by the HOA. They have hundreds of Cape Cod exchanges where as RR has none.


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 21, 2007)

*Redweek Inventory - Provisional Exchange Weeks*

*
How does Provisional Exchange Weeks work?*


----------



## bigeyes1 (Sep 21, 2007)

Here is an explanation on Provisional Weeks.  This is a quote from Marty from the RW Staff:



> The provisional weeks was added to RedWeek.com on July 14th. Provisional weeks were added partially in response to customer feedback that people wanted to try the system before committing their week to a deposit. We are unable to take an actual temporary "deposit" and then let the owner take that week back within 3 - 6 months if they can't find the inventory they are looking for, because it is likely that we will not have that person's week to give back to them at the end of that time. So, when an owner does a valuation, we ask them if they have this week reserved, and if they are interested in exchanging it, should they find a suitable exchange. If they say yes, this is shown as a provisional week. When you view the provisional weeks on the site, you can choose to be notified when the week becomes an actual "exchange week" available for booking. Behind the scenes, we combine the data of what you have & what you want in order to make matches that will facilitate a domino exchange effect.
> 
> Provisionals are also a way of letting you see what other owners have that might be coming down the pipeline, to help you judge whether or not you'd like to participate in RedWeek Exchange.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigeyes1 (Sep 21, 2007)

e.bram said:


> I beling to II.I was given my initial membership when I bought the TS(resale) by the HOA. They have hundreds of Cape Cod exchanges where as RR has none.



That's understandable.  I just bought some FF points and the RCI membership comes with it.  

As for the Cape Cod exchanges, maybe that will change someday with RW.


----------



## Phill12 (Sep 21, 2007)

For one thing,I would like to see the Provisional List deleted from the Redweek site.

 I feel its more for RW to just showcase units they don't have and probably never will. This is to bring new members (and their money) into Redweek  mostly because of resorts on this Provisional list!

 For the Provisional owners this isn't away of them trying this exchange before joining because most are not going to make a deposit with small return. Many don't even have the week they list and they have stated this on post.

 I also understand Redweeks view that MF need to be paid before making a deposit because they don't want to issue a unit then family gets turned away because owner didn't make the payment.  This will keep me and others out. 
 We make our payments around Jan 10 th every year and we already have our trade for 2008 with II.

 Even this rule is messed up by Redweek! One person asked about their resort and after having Redweek lie to her about her resort rules she talk to the resort and was told completely different rules.

 She told Marty this and finally after two week run around Marty finally admits its a Redweek rule.

 The two week run around and the rule turned this depositer off and she told them this. She stated she wasn't giving the resort one,two years of her money in advance just so Redweek could have her deposit.

 Like I have said before you can not play a game when the rules keep changing during the game.

 Some people have made deposits without paying 2008 or 2009 MF and others now told they can not do this.

 This is a Redweek rule so just like other rules they have set they need to be used for everyone and not just some people.They also need to cut out the bull and just state these rules are Redweek rules and leave it there! They seem to pass the buck alot until a owner confronts them then they back off.

 Game plan seems to be (Throw it against the wall and see what sticks) and this is no way to run a business! :whoopie: 

 We all hope this exchange works but it seems very one sided right now. Owner has to pay Redweek to be a member then pay for exchange and pre-pay MF for the year of the useage and then wait for something they want and try and get it. Redweek collects your membership fee's, your exchange fee's then does what? Seems to be very little but sit and hope owners start handing them top tier resorts.


----------



## tashamen (Sep 21, 2007)

SOFTBALLDAD3 said:


> I also understand Redweeks view that MF need to be paid before making a deposit but this will keep me and others out.



I hadn't realized that this was a RW rule - I haven't kept up with this thread recently.  That will certainly keep me out!  I won't pay 2008 MFs until this November, but have already deposited two 2008 weeks into II.


----------



## kckaren (Sep 28, 2007)

*I made a great trade on RW!*

I traded into Atlantis on RW, so I'm not complaining!  

I have a few points left over, which I may never use, or if i see something I want, I will deposit another week. 

I may have missed it, but I didn't see where you indicate what you would trade for with your 'provisional week', so I don't know they can contact you to offer the matched trade.

So, Perry, some ppl are happy - I can't be the only one!

PS If anyone wants to trade into a 3 br spring break brand new unit in Orlando area for any size unit in Atlantis 1/4-11-08, let's save the exchange fees! I have more family that wants to go!


----------



## PerryM (Sep 28, 2007)

*Moldy oldies & Lotto winner!!!!*

*RedWeek's Inventory of Exchanges


For September 28, 2007 - 125 Units


For quality and quantity this week's rating is a D+*​


Well, RW had a set back this week - back down to 125 units from 126 units.

Same old moldy inventory - no high end units out there to drool over.

I hope that D+ doesn't slip back down into D territory!





kckaren said:


> I traded into Atlantis on RW, so I'm not complaining!
> 
> I have a few points left over, which I may never use, or if i see something I want, I will deposit another week.
> 
> ...




Congratulations on winning the lotto!


----------



## Phill12 (Sep 28, 2007)

kckaren said:


> I traded into Atlantis on RW, so I'm not complaining!
> 
> I have a few points left over, which I may never use, or if i see something I want, I will deposit another week.
> 
> ...


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 28, 2007)

SOFTBALLDAD3 said:


> It seems most of the post you read of people trading into Atlantis is Jan so I wonder if this is just earlier than most want to vacation or bad weather!



The first couple weeks of the new year are slow, evern though its "platiinum" season. Reservations start picking up around the MLK holiday.


----------



## Conan (Sep 28, 2007)

PerryM said:


> *RedWeek's Inventory of Exchanges*​


•	(533 - 1,067 Points) AU Naturel Florida Paradise Lakes Resort, Tampa 
_removed inappropriate picture_


----------



## BocaBum99 (Sep 29, 2007)

SOFTBALLDAD3 said:


> I also understand Redweeks view that MF need to be paid before making a deposit because they don't want to issue a unit then family gets turned away because owner didn't make the payment.  This will keep me and others out.
> We make our payments around Jan 10 th every year and we already have our trade for 2008 with II.



I agree that Redweek should have this rule.  Why?  Because if I am an exchanger, I want to know that the resort I got for exchange will be there when I arrive.  If the owner doesn't pay their maintenance fees for the week they deposited and exchanged I am hosed if the resort doesn't let me check in.  So, it works both ways.

I guess II and RCI have power over the resorts where even if the owner who deposits are delinquent that they get the unit anyway.  If they do, then that is a good benefit of RCI and II.


----------



## bnoble (Sep 29, 2007)

I think it depends on the resort.  Mine cannot be deposited in II---or used to start a request-first search---unless MFs are paid.  When II calls to confirm availability of the week, the resort will not do so.  Perhaps softballdad3's resort is somewhat more lax.

Ordinarily, this is not a problem for me, but I got caught this year in the transition from Wyndham to Festiva, so I've been stuck in no-mans land for a while.


----------



## rsonc (Sep 29, 2007)

I have been happy with my exchange.

I gave a 2 bedroom at the Island Resort and Golf for Oct. 2008 and I was able to get a 2 bedroom at the Marriott in Kauai in December of 2007 which was a perfect wedding gift for my DD and my new SIL (they got married Sept. 23rd). 

They were excited since they were only going to go over to the coast for a night for their honeymoon. Since it is a 2 bedroom they will be able to take  their best friends with them and they have been planning all kinds of things to do while they are there. 

I thought it was a great exchange. 

Susan


----------



## Phill12 (Sep 29, 2007)

bnoble said:


> I think it depends on the resort.  Mine cannot be deposited in II---or used to start a request-first search---unless MFs are paid.  When II calls to confirm availability of the week, the resort will not do so.  Perhaps softballdad3's resort is somewhat more lax.
> 
> Bnoble my thinking is because all owners pay by Jan 10 each year this is never been a problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## JudyS (Sep 29, 2007)

bnoble said:


> I think it depends on the resort.  Mine cannot be deposited in II---or used to start a request-first search---unless MFs are paid.  When II calls to confirm availability of the week, the resort will not do so.  Perhaps softballdad3's resort is somewhat more lax....


I believe that all VRI resorts require that the MFs be paid before the week is deposited into II or RCI Weeks.  It's kind of a pain, especially since the resort often doesn't know the amount of subsequent year's MFs, so you pay an amount based on the current year's MFs, and then have to pay the difference later.  However, I can't blame a resort for requiring pre-payment, since it protects other owners from possible deadbeats.


----------



## JudyS (Sep 29, 2007)

kckaren said:


> I traded into Atlantis on RW, so I'm not complaining! ...


Wow!  That's great!

Would you be willing to tell us check-in date, unit size, and what RW charged in points?


----------



## mamiecarter (Oct 1, 2007)

*I looked..wasn't impresed*

Redweeks problem is it rated my dogs just the same as my  red hot weeks. They do adjust for unit size and season but I got just as many points for my unrated resort as for my silver crown. One is a dump and the other is a dream. I will deposit with them only when I see something I want.


----------



## Phill12 (Oct 1, 2007)

mamiecarter said:


> Redweeks problem is it rated my dogs just the same as my  red hot weeks. They do adjust for unit size and season but I got just as many points for my unrated resort as for my silver crown. One is a dump and the other is a dream. I will deposit with them only when I see something I want.




 Mamiecarter, I love it! You might be the most honest owner on here by admitting you own a dump!:rofl: 

 This point system Rw has is a joke and I'm sure they know it too!


----------



## PerryM (Oct 8, 2007)

*From D+ to D*

*RedWeek's Inventory of Exchanges


For October 5, 2007 - 124 Units


For quality and quantity this week's rating is a D*​


For two weeks in a row RW has had falling inventory - back down to 124 units from 125 units.

I'm sorry but I've lowered RW's score to a D.


P.S.
RW says they have 1,000,000 folks on their eMail list - out of 1,000,000 folks only 124 could be convinced to deposit a week for exchange.

Hell, I know I could do better than that with some of the 5th graders I instruct.  I have a 5 year old who reads at a 5th grader level - I know he could do better than RW.


----------



## PerryM (Oct 12, 2007)

*C- is finally a reality*

*RedWeek's Inventory of Exchanges


For October 12, 2007 - 128 Units


For quality and quantity this week's rating is a C-*​

OK, I can be bought - this week I got a super exchange - 1BR at the Marriott Maui Ocean Club for Feb 16 - 23.  We are already there with an II Studio exchange Feb 15 - 22 so I'm going to ask Marriott to merge the 2 units into a 2BR Feb 16 - 22.

Haven't gotten any paperwork yet - no clue as to what comes next.  With II I get an instant .pdf document to print out.

So I'm going to raise RWs score to a C- and hope they keep it up at this level.


----------



## mabelline7 (Oct 30, 2007)

Red Week offered me the following: (Deposit now and receive 3,323 RedWeek Exchange Points toward any exchange on RedWeek.com.) for my 2bdr Westin St. John for May 09.  I can't deposit now because my Manuf fees are not paid until Jan 10th, and this Jan fees will be for 2008, not 2009.

I do not see anything of equal value now anyway, but even if there was, I could not deposit until Jan 09? and I would want to travel in July 09, this seems impractical to me.


----------



## Peter J (Oct 30, 2007)

Mabelline, You would have to pay your 2009 fees (or an estimate of these) in advance. This is something I wouldn't much like to do myself and is one reason I have so far not deposited anything with Redweek, but otherwise I like their system.


----------



## Phill12 (Nov 1, 2007)

mabelline7 said:


> Red Week offered me the following: (Deposit now and receive 3,323 RedWeek Exchange Points toward any exchange on RedWeek.com.) for my 2bdr Westin St. John for May 09.  I can't deposit now because my Manuf fees are not paid until Jan 10th, and this Jan fees will be for 2008, not 2009.
> 
> I do not see anything of equal value now anyway, but even if there was, I could not deposit until Jan 09? and I would want to travel in July 09, this seems impractical to me.



 Mabelline there was a post on RW that went back and forth asking Marty about this subject. It took almost two weeks and the poster kept asking and not getting straight answer. 

 Finally after I posted that this was one of the main reasons I refused to deposit and went back to II and had my Hawaii vacation completed  for 2008and we pay 2008 dues(MF) on Jan 10,2008.

 After OP asked about this again Marty finally gave a honest answer after two weeks by blamming the resorts for this rule which in many cases is not a resort rule!

 She finally came clean and admitted its a Redweek Rule. This is find that its their rule and what ticked the OP off was taking two weeks to admit this. 

 She stated she would not deposit because of all this wasting her time and run around instead of just stating its RW policy! This policy went into effect few months ago and before that owners made the deposits without paying their fee's in advance that now Redweek requires. Rules still keep changing during the game!  

 My reason also is the best units are on that great Provisional list and you can not even find out what points you would need if some how it was entered into the exchange system.

 This means you sit around and hope a resort shows up then find you may not afford to get it but RW would have your unit on their books too. :hysterical:


----------



## bigeyes1 (Nov 1, 2007)

How I wished I could get this one, but our 2008 year has already been confirmed.  This is an early bird special... Anyone interested??


The Manhattan Club, New York

Early Bird 	Jul 05, 2008 - Jul 12, 2008 	7 	1,367 	Studio 	4


----------



## abc31 (Nov 1, 2007)

See, that's another example of how redweek's valuation doesn't seem to make sense.  This is considered a prime season in Manhattan.  It is 1,367 credits.  I was offered over 1,900 for my low season Orlando week. Granted, mine is a 2 bedroom and this is a studio, but Manhattan is such a high demand area that I would think even a studio would have great trading power in another system.  I can't understand why anyone would deposit this for so little in return.

However, someone did deposit it, and it is a great opportunity for someone to grab a great week.


----------



## kckaren (Jan 13, 2008)

*RW worked for us!*

Harborside Atlantis, which we just returned from - that was a great trade thru Redweek! 

As far as paperwork, they emailed me a confirmation which said to print out and provide  on check in,  but it wasn't necessary.

The weather was beautiful and we couldn't have had a more wonderful vacation!


----------



## Phill12 (Jan 13, 2008)

abc31 said:


> See, that's another example of how redweek's valuation doesn't seem to make sense.  This is considered a prime season in Manhattan.  It is 1,367 credits.  I was offered over 1,900 for my low season Orlando week. Granted, mine is a 2 bedroom and this is a studio, but Manhattan is such a high demand area that I would think even a studio would have great trading power in another system.  I can't understand why anyone would deposit this for so little in return.
> 
> However, someone did deposit it, and it is a great opportunity for someone to grab a great week.






 I asked a question on the points on a few different post without one answer from Redweek this past few months.

 We thought about going to Rams Horn in Estes Park Colorado for the week and found two units same season for $700-$1000 for the week. I asked how they come up with their point system thinking it is fair when they want around 2250 points = $2250.00 for same season.

 I asked how can you charge this many points when that is double or triple the asking rent price on the Redweek rental site.

 This would mean a owner that gets 1200 points for their deposit could get this exchange for their points plus$1050.00 in cash when they could have just rented off the RW site for $700 or $1000 and still kept their timeshare. 

 The provisional list that most do not like and would like removed is still there for showcasing resorts they do not have and in most cases will never get.

 Just looking last week at three area's of interest to us was Nevada which has 32 units listed and only 6 are available and not one is a higher rated resort.

 Next was Hawaii which had 57 units with 7 available and Colo has 32 of which 11 are available.

 This means just these three states have a total of 121 units listed on the Provisional list and 24 on the exchange system and you could rent them cheaper than dealing with this exchange.:annoyed: 


 Even though we backed away this year and made our plans with II we hope Redweek gets it going because it would be a plus to many owners. Like I stated months ago this is a way for owners to move up to higher rated resorts and this is something they can not do with their own trading company in most cases.

 One of the choices we wanted in Hawaii was on the Provisional list and two months later still sits there. If we had gone to Redweek we would still have no plans made. Going II we have our resort and airline,car already set up for vacation 2008.

 Before the excuse was its new and takes time and we all agreed but now it just seems dead in water.

 Its not even talked about much on the RW site any more because members and guest asked questions and some got answers and others didn't and now the exchange just seems to be sitting there.

 It is nice and we all are happy when someone comes on here and talks about a good exchange they just got off the RW exchange but its a nice surprise when by now it should be the normal happening!


----------



## bigeyes1 (Jan 16, 2008)

Just confirmed another Redweek exchange.  This time it's for a 2br @ Orange Lake East Village in 2009.  I'm sooo excited.  Orange Lake was our very first timeshare exchange.  Ever since then, we've always wanted to go back.  Now here's our chance.  

Thanks, Redweek!


----------



## Peter J (Jan 17, 2008)

bigeyes1 said:


> Just confirmed another Redweek exchange.  This time it's for a 2br @ Orange Lake East Village in 2009.  I'm sooo excited.  Orange Lake was our very first timeshare exchange.  Ever since then, we've always wanted to go back.  Now here's our chance.
> 
> Thanks, Redweek!



Claiming a first - I do believe that's the first completed Orange Lake exchange on RedWeek! I wondered how long it would be before that week was snapped up!! Less than 24 hours, I believe! 

We'll be using our second Orange Lake week ourselves in 2009 and so will be there the week after you, Trish - I know you'll have a great time!   We certainly will. 

There are currently four Orange Lake West Village weeks at the "Deposit in Progress" stage - maybe the slow drift from "provisional" is starting? I hope so, because I do want to see the RedWeek exchange programme succeed. We thought long and hard before taking the plunge but I see good things ahead now.

Go RedWeek!

Pete


----------



## bigeyes1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks, Pete for the well wishes.  Unfortunately, due to a scheduling conflict, I'm going to have to let this week go....   There was just no way we could work this out.   I've already contacted RW to release this week, so if someone one has an interest, keep an eye out for it.  

Btw, there is a 3 bedroom Westin St. John Resort & Villas available for Dec. 2008.  Forewarning, it costs A LOT of points.  Whew!!!  It's the most points I've seen listed for a RW exchange thus far.


----------



## Peter J (Jan 18, 2008)

bigeyes1 said:


> Thanks, Pete for the well wishes.  Unfortunately, due to a scheduling conflict, I'm going to have to let this week go....   There was just no way we could work this out.   I've already contacted RW to release this week, so if someone one has an interest, keep an eye out for it.
> 
> Btw, there is a 3 bedroom Westin St. John Resort & Villas available for Dec. 2008.  Forewarning, it costs A LOT of points.  Whew!!!  It's the most points I've seen listed for a RW exchange thus far.



Ah, too bad, Trish    - but you're sure to make it back to Orange Lake some day! Hopefully there'll be a lot more opportunities coming up on RedWeek in the future!


----------



## jjking42 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have been out of touch for a while. I was going to ask if anybody got a good trade from red week.

I could not find anything except provisional weeks that i wanted. Do the provisional weeks ever deposit ?


Bases on this thread i guess they still have problems.


----------



## PerryM (Jan 22, 2008)

jjking42 said:


> I have been out of touch for a while. I was going to ask if anybody got a good trade from red week.
> 
> I could not find anything except provisional weeks that i wanted. Do the provisional weeks ever deposit ?
> 
> ...



I've been following US units available since the start of their program - it is slowly increasing.

I, personally, lucked out and got one great exchange.  I have not deposited anymore units until I see much more activity.


----------



## Elan (Jan 22, 2008)

7 months into this and other than a few anecdotal exchanges, not much going on.  I figured they'd do something to get the ball rolling by now.  Guess not.


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 22, 2008)

PerryM said:


> ......OK, I can be bought - this week I got a super exchange - 1BR at the Marriott Maui Ocean Club for Feb 16 - 23.  We are already there with an II Studio exchange Feb 15 - 22 so I'm going to ask Marriott to merge the 2 units into a 2BR Feb 16 - 22....



Perry,
Maybe you can contact the General Manager at MMO and ask him to adjust your RW exchange to match your II unit. When I booked (rented) a week at Waiohai for my inlaws last July, I tried and tried to get a reservation to match my ownership week to no avail. Marriott could not do anything to help as there was no more availibilty. Consequently, I was stuck with two rooms that missed by one day of each other.

I contacted the Wiaohai GM and explained to him the problem. He said he would look at it and get back to me. About an hour later he called and had my rooms all matched up. When I logged into my Marriott.com account, everything was peaches and cream.

Give it a try.


----------



## PerryM (Jan 22, 2008)

thinze3 said:


> Perry,
> Maybe you can contact the General Manager at MMO and ask him to adjust your RW exchange to match your II unit. When I booked (rented) a week at Waiohai for my inlaws last July, I tried and tried to get a reservation to match my ownership week to no avail. Marriott could not do anything to help as there was no more availibilty. Consequently, I was stuck with two rooms that missed by one day of each other.
> 
> I contacted the Wiaohai GM and explained to him the problem. He said he would look at it and get back to me. About an hour later he called and had my rooms all matched up. When I logged into my Marriott.com account, everything was peaches and cream.
> ...



Thanks, as I get to 2 weeks before check-in I'll call the person who assigns rooms and if I have a problem I'll call the GM.


----------

